# Major feature on national UK Television channel TOMORROW



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

Major twenty minute feature on DPD on BBC2's Victoria Derbyshire Show broadcast at 9.30am tomorrow Tuesday 26th September. Live studio discussion. Will be thereafter available on iPlayer.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I will check it out once it becomes available online.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-41384979


----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

The full film and studio discussion will be on iPlayer later today


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I missed most of the film but saw the discussion. It was really quite something to see it talked about on a topical news program like that. I thought the two young women who spoke about what it was like for them spoke very well. It must have taken courage as it can't have been easy.

What was quite moving was when a lady mailed in to say that seeing the report was the first time she had heard anyone describe how she had always felt.


----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi all the film is 40 minutes into the programme http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0966hw8/victoria-derbyshire-26092017


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Someone should upload it to YouTube since only people inside the UK can watch it via the player above.


----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't know how to do that.... anyone?


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Billy D.P. said:


> Someone should upload it to YouTube since only people inside the UK can watch it via the player above.





Marmalade said:


> I don't know how to do that.... anyone?


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for posting!

Pretty informative overall. I can't help but think of what the woman said about feeling disconnected as that's one of the main words I always come back to when describing this condition. I don't think diction is random. I think we use words that describe symbols and meaning to which we cannot rationally explain often times but which are incredibly accurate (Latin and its roots are sorta the best example I can think of), and I just believe there truly is some part of our brains that has been disconnected in some format. The brain essentially communicates with all different aspect of itself and I'm starting to wonder if one of those is simply offline.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not to be a killjoy or anything but this film just highlights the fact that mental health issues like DPD are just being washed under the carpet by health services and governments...

They actually dont want the public to know the truth about the true levels of people who suffer with their mental health as it would create panic and an outcry for proper care levels...

I believe doctors and shrinks are being told to pass mental health issues off in a trivial manner because the health services simply cant cope with the levels of sick people....

The other sad truth about this film is that NOBODY still knows how to treat DP....Ive said it a million times on here...There is no magic cure for this condition...Maybe Elaine Hunters CBT works in some cases but how many of us actually get to even try her methods...According to the film she sees 80 patients a year....Thats very sad considering 1 out of 100 people may experience DP....

Welcome to the dark ages of Depersonalisation Disorder treatment.........

I actually believe it is going to be many years before this problem is going to be tackled properly....I doubt if I will see it in my lifetime either...And for somebody who has lived with DP for coming on 30 years that saddens me....So many people are left suffering in silence with this awful condition because what I believe is a health service cover up not just in the UK but all over the western world...

God love the people in third world countries who dont even have access to the internet....What must it be like for them....I kinda know myself because I developed this condition way back when the internet didnt exist....

I spent most of my late teens and twenties suffering with this condition and not knowing what it was....NOT NICE to say the least...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ive had DP since the late eighties and during all those years Ive seen it appear on tv articles twice...

This particular film and Jeffrey Abugels 5 minutes on US tv years ago...

Luckily for younger people in the modern age they can diagnose themselves via the internet by googling their symptoms..

BUT how sad is that in itself that a condition thats been around for many years cant be pinpointed by not only GPs but trained Psychiatrists and Therapists....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Rant Over!!!

Sorry for being a downer people but like I always say...DP has turned me into a REALIST (Not an Optimist or Pessimist) A REALIST


----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

I'd love to know others' thoughts on the film. Awareness raising is a really big deal, no? Could mean more research and more funding. I see this as a big step forward. Apparently the article on the BBC news website has had more than a million hits.


----------

